# Savoury ejuice



## Matthew Fagan (16/11/16)

Are there any savoury e-juice flavours available in SA yet?
If so, what and where?


----------



## Strontium (16/11/16)

There's Bacon flavour but apparently it's superkak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Fagan (17/11/16)

Ag no.  Most of the reviews on youtube sound so good on savoury vapes in USA and UK. Still keeping fingers crossed.


----------

